# How long would it take you to prep this?



## four2knapp (Jun 19, 2011)

I am a solo painter. Client wants me to spray paint over this oak dental crown (68 linear feet), oak trim & base, 6 pine casement windows, 2 stationary windows and 1 pair of French doors with 15 beveled lights/door-just one side. 

Just curious? How many hours/day(s) would it take you to prep-clean (crown full of soot and nail holes never filled), caulk, fill holes, sand, vac, tack and protect for spray painting in an occupied space?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

two and a hlaf days and im walking out the door with a check. By myself.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

If your doin the walls and ceilings too I would go two men two-three days $1900


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Just the one big room I guess? I think I could prep it with my helper in one 8-10 hr day maybe. 
If your not doing the walls and would have to mask them too, maybe little longer


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> two and a hlaf days and im walking out the door with a check. By myself.


That's very ambitious.......Nuff said


----------



## four2knapp (Jun 19, 2011)

Just checking.......It took me (myself and I) 2 full days just to  prep. A whole day extra than I thought . 

Only doing the trim and touching up the ceiling. Client's husband is painting the walls.

And now I will be faux finishing the walls after he paints, too.


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

It's a shame to cover that wood


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Liquid mask would cut a lot of time on that gig.


----------



## four2knapp (Jun 19, 2011)

modernfinish said:


> It's a shame to cover that wood


I have been painting over a *lot* of oak lately. So how long do you think it will be before we are asked to strip all that oak again?

This same client had me paint over a beautiful antique walnut trestle table


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

wills fresh coat said:


> That's very ambitious.......Nuff said


thats just me. no one preps faster and more efficiently than me on my crews. my background is high end res prep (laq trim). this is just a variant. shoot wild to walls and ceiling and finish out. if I were estimating for a job 2.5 days for two and those would be really easy days. Half a day the first day and two full days thereafter. I would be pushing for two days in a perfect world.


----------



## KD PAINTING (Nov 8, 2012)

Couple of days at least..


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

modernfinish said:


> It's a shame to cover that wood


Yeah - years from now someone will be paying good money to have it stripped and refinished. Oh well - job security.


----------



## simplycovered (Jul 12, 2013)

that's what I like about this site inspiration to charge way more, I would have said two days myself as a helper wouldn't have a lot to do. I couldn't imagine doing it without a shellac prime for varnished wood.. and if I wasn't expected to do the walls, I'd just take it personally and grovel my way out the door. Does it really save time taping French doors ?, I've never really done the math but taping takes so long.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

four2knapp said:


> This same client had me paint over a beautiful antique walnut trestle table


Ok, the trim I would paint over in a minute.

The table - they should be shot


----------



## four2knapp (Jun 19, 2011)

simplycovered said:


> Does it really save time taping French doors ?, I've never really done the math but taping takes so long.


These doors were beveled glass. How else would you do it? Spray and then scrape? If there is a better way, please enlighten me!


----------



## canadianpainter (Mar 7, 2009)

Paradigmzz said:


> two and a hlaf days and im walking out the door with a check. By myself.


Yea, I agree and that would be a cushy couple of days.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Not long. Here's a video of me on my last interior


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I also do exterior painting too


----------



## Carl (Jun 18, 2011)

four2knapp said:


> These doors were beveled glass. How else would you do it? Spray and then scrape? If there is a better way, please enlighten me!


I think he means he would brush them instead. One thing that might speed things up is the liquid mask. Just brush it on the glass and then spray and it peels off the glass when you are done. It costs about $50 per gallon though so you would need to use it on a few jobs to get your moneys worth. It takes me about 25 minutes to cover the glass on a French door so I know it's a real time suck, but I can't figure out a way to do it faster either.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Prepping is the most vital part to a good looking product. I masked 22 french doors in a large room recently. Though the masking and removal took 1 day of labor, the end result was worth it. A guesstimate of time to prime every door twice and then paint two coats is 3 1/2 - 4 days. To mask and spray took 2 1/2 days. The doors look crisp without brush lines and build up. For me it is a no brainer. Spend your time masking.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Zoomer said:


> Prepping is the most vital part to a good looking product. I masked 22 french doors in a large room recently. Though the masking and removal took 1 day of labor, the end result was worth it. A guesstimate of time to prime every door twice and then paint two coats is 3 1/2 - 4 days. To mask and spray took 2 1/2 days. The doors look crisp without brush lines and build up. For me it is a no brainer. Spend your time masking.


Good info Zoomer. Was that you by yourself or a crew, and if so how many?


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Damon T said:


> Good info Zoomer. Was that you by yourself or a crew, and if so how many?


That was by myself Damon. I am not sir speedy either. Just steady and methodical gets it done. I dislike that much masking but how discovered through trial and ERROR it is crucial for a excellent result.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I have a feeling it would have taken my guys twice as long. Good to know!


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Good job. You should post some finish pics, would like to have seen how it came out.

I'm in the middle of a job where the house is like those 2 doors you have masked off. The windows, the sliding doors, etc. is full of those dumb squares. I'll have to post some shots of prep/finish when I get done.


----------

